# The fastest pkg mirror?



## nikitastepanov (Mar 26, 2020)

The fastest pkg mirror?


----------



## acheron (Mar 26, 2020)

localhost?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 26, 2020)

Pretty sure the pkg mirrors use some sort of Geo IP technology that picks the mirror closest to you. Localhost would definately be fastest


----------

